# مصطلحات الخراطة والميكانيك



## سالم اسماعيل (5 أغسطس 2007)

:20: الي الأخوة الذين يعملون في ورش الخراطة

هذا الرابط بمصطلحات الخراطة ومواضيع أخري 
أرجوا الاستفادة:20: 

http://www.majma.org.jo/concepts.htm


----------



## دلير عبيد (25 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## اشرف البركاني (25 فبراير 2008)

نشكرك اخي على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## اشرف البركاني (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي اشكرك على هذه المصطلحات لانها انشاء الله ستفيدني:84:


----------



## جمال شلفي (25 فبراير 2008)

thanksssssssss my friend


----------



## سدير عدنان (29 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohame_ refaat (2 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم عما قدمت من معلومات و مصطلحات 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ابن البحيرة (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي اشكرك على التنبية
[email protected]


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (11 أبريل 2009)

الرابط لا يعمللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## zuhair777 (16 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (3 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## benahmed yassin (25 أكتوبر 2011)

merci


----------



## عمراياد (9 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط غير شغال


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل اخي العزيز


----------

